# Weekend report shore of Stamford Harbor



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Weather was hot fishing was not. Saturday no Bass Sunday I keeper from Cummings pier so not a great weekend but OK. I think I start fishing nights soon since the weather will remain Hot until the Blue start showing up close to shore althought the boats are doing great getting Bass and Blues.


----------

